# Euer erster Fisch



## Feeder-Freak (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde es interessieren was euer erster Fisch war.
Also meiner war ein 5 Pfund Karpfen und der zweite ein 1 kilo Regenbogenforelle.
Schreibt einfach mal ich würde mich freuen.
Euer 

Feeder-Freak


----------



## muchti (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

*ein barsch, sagen wir 15cm (dem an diesem tag aber noch viele folgten) das war 1987...kann mi ja nicht an so viel aus meiner jüngsten kindheit erinnern aber fische waren schon immer ein einschneidendes erlebnis für mi...*


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

@Feeder-Freak
Da hattest du aber Glück mit deinen erste Fischen, 
ich muss mich muchti anschließen mein erster Fisch war nen Barsch (c.a.12 cm) an der Wurmangel. ich war da 5 oder so.


----------



## Acipenser (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war ein Dorsch von Heiligenhafen oder Laboe aus. Krasse Wintertour im Februar mit allem, was der Winter so zu bieten hat. Größe weiß ich nicht mehr, war aber maßig, ich selbst noch nicht so recht (12 J.)

ergänzt 12.12.2006 18:46: mit eben jener Pilkrute von dem obigen Dorsch dann auch meine erste Bach- und Regenbogenforelle in der Storau in Danmark. mit 0,50er Schnur und einem kleinen ABU Droppen von nicht mehr als 12-15g

Petri


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hallo? Seid ihr noch da???


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ne Gelbstrieme(glaub so wirds geschrieben) auf Fuerteventura auf Brot an der Plastikangel für 5€ (ich war 9). Hatte vielleicht 10cm, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Feeder-Freak
> Da hattest du aber Glück mit deinen erste Fischen,
> ich muss mich muchti anschließen mein erster Fisch war nen Barsch (c.a.12 cm) an der Wurmangel. ich war da 5 oder so.



Bei den Fischen war auch immer ein Experte vom Ortsansässigen Angelverein dabei...


----------



## Alcedo (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein(e) Ukelei am Neckar. War so um die 10 Jahre alt. Der Knirps war wohl so um die 8 cm oder so. Monster Released !!!!
Gruß Alcedo


----------



## duck_68 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war vor ca. 30 Jahren ein Kaulbarsch (bei uns Rotzer:q genannt) in Berlin im Wannsee mit der Angel meines Onkels.

Martin#h


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster war ein kleiner barsch mit ca 12 cm,gefangen im mondsee im alter von 4 jahren.bin mit meinem dad schon den 3 tag an der stelle mit meiner handangel gesessen.dann hat es endlich geklappt.ich war stolz wie nur was.mutter musste dann die pfanne schwingen
die nächsten tage musste mein dad mit mir natürlich wieder an diese stelle.doch vergebens.kann mich heute noch erinnern das ich die tage danach versucht habe krampfhaft an das gleiche zu denken wie ich den barsch gefangen hatte.dachte dann wird wieder was beissen:q:qdenkste:m erst im nächten sommerurlaub wieder.
lg rob


----------



## Justhon (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch warn Barsch (größe vergessen, ca 15cm??)
in DK. Ich war vier oder fünf


----------



## sebastian (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Das erste mal so mit 6 Jahren in einem Bach im Urlaub 7-8 Bachforellen gefangen, und der Hotelküche gegeben zur Verarbeitung 
Danach eigentlich nicht mehr ans Angeln gedacht aber mein Cousin hat mich dann zum Karpfenfischen gebracht wie ich 9 war und bis jetzt hab ich nicht mehr aufgehört.


----------



## Patrick S. (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Schönes Thema, 

mein erster Fisch war ein 58er Hecht. 
Es war Regenwetter und ich folgte einen Bekannten der spinne war.
Als ich mich entschloss einen Blinker zu werfen, brauchte ich zwei würfe und hatte meinen ersten Drill mit diesem 58er Hecht.
War echt schon ein tolles Erlebnis. 
So ein Erlebnis macht süchtig und diese Sucht hält nunmal bis heute an.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Nichts besonderes: Eine Portions Forelle aus dem Puff.
Ca. 1975


----------



## Fischpaule (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Moin Moin
Oje Oje, daran kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, da werd ich wohl so 5 oder 6 Jahre alt gewesen sein, ich könnte nicht einmal sagen wo das war. Aber es war bestimmt kein schöner Karpfen oder eine Forelle, da hast du ja Glück gehabt..........


----------



## mauriangler (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein ersten Fisch habe ich mit meinem Vater in Spanien nen 66cm Congar das war vierleicht ein Fang da bin ich dan süchtig geworden und konnte das Angeln bis heute nicht absetzen  da war ich so um die 6 davor war ich schon öfters Angeln aber ohne erfolg (mit Stock faden und ner gbogenen Nadel :q )


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

oha was für fette fische:m

meine ersten waren alles Rotaugen aus nem, Mini Teich


----------



## rotauge88 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

vor so 3 bis 4 jahren eine 15-20 cm "große" rotfeder.

juhu 100 beiträge


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Glückwunsch zum #r|schild-gHundertsten


----------



## Steinadler (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster fisch war ne regenbogenforelle ka wie groß war damals 4 oder so nach 6 jahren fing ich dann wieder an und jetz bin ich süchtig mindestens 1 mal die woche muss ich raus sons werd ich angelnotgeil ^^


----------



## Justhon (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Obwohl, ich weiß garnich... im selben DK Urlaub haben wir davor glaub ich nioch ne ca 5cm Flunder gefagne dann den Barsch und dann gings los...:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich hab meine ersten Fische ( Bachforellen ) in alter von ca. 8 Jahren mit der Hand im heimischen Bach gefangen. Dabei hab ich so manches mal vom Fischereirechtinhaber so richtig was um die Ohren bekommen. 
Da das keinerlei heilende Wirkung hatte, musste ich den Kerl irgendwann mal zu meinen Eltern führen. Es folgte eine ernsthafte Diskussion, kleinlaute Eltern und einige erneute Backpfeifen. 
Eine Woche später hing ich wieder im Bach. Diesmal kam mein Vater, der den Braten wohl gerochen hatte. Ich wurde nach Hause zitiert, musste mich umziehen und ab gings ins Angelgeschäft. Dann zur Gemeinde, wo mein Vater sich einen Jahresfischereischein kaufte ( jaja, das ging damals noch ganz ohne Prüfung ) und dann zum nächsten Angelteich. Mein erster richtig geangelter Fisch war demnach logischerweise eine Zuchtforelle. 
Mein Vater versprach mir weitere, regelmäßige Angelausflüge, wenn ich die Forellen im Bach in Ruhe ließe und sofortige Vernichtung der neuen Angel sowie sofortiges Ende der Angelausflüge, wenn ich nochmal Fische kitzeln sollte.
Dann kam einige Zeit später bsagter Fischereirechtinhaber des Baches und bot mir an ab und zu mit der Angel in seinem Bach zu fischen, wenn ich dafür beim säubern und gelegentlichen freischneiden des Baches helfe. 



Was braucht es also, ein Angler zu werden ?
Ein nicht zu unterdrückender Trieb, Fischen nachzustellen. Ein paar Maulschellen. Eltern, die die Interessen Ihrer Kinder auf den richtigen Weg bringen und diese dabei unterstützen anstatt zu verbieten. Erwachsene, die bei allem ( berechtigten ) Ärger Verständniss zeigen und sich an Ihre eigene Jugend erinnern, sowie möglichst wenig Bürokratie.


Ralf


----------



## carphunter85 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war (wie könnte es anders sein) ein Karpfen (naja, fast... war ca.6 Jahre alt und konnte diesen Satzer an der Stippe nicht halten...)
Mein erster gelanderter Fisch war ein enormer Barsch mindestens 8cm lang!


----------



## Macker (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Brassen .Ich war 5 oder 6 Jahre alt und habe meine erste Angel bekommen ca 3m aus Bambus mit Grauer Quick (diese Combo besitze ich immer noch).
Ich War damals der Meinung das es der Größte Brassen war der in der Stör Schwimmt.
So geschätzte 3-4 Pfund.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch _nach_ Erwerb des Fischereischeins war eine Bachforelle von 53cm und 1,5kg, gefangen am 06.03.1996 auf einen 3er Mepps in der Stör. War wohl irgendwie mehr Glück als Verstand!  In der Folgezeit hab ich mich an dem besagten Fluss erstmal darin geübt, mehrere große Hechte zu verlieren, -bis mir ein Fliegenfischer eines Tages endlich ein paar Stahlvorfächer in die Hand drückte, die ich bis dato leider nur aus der Theorie kannte.|rolleyes

EDIT:
@Macker: Wow, noch ein Störangler, der sogar gleich um die Ecke wohnt!#6  Hatte ich eben völlig überlesen...


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war natürlich ein Barsch. Damals war ich 7 oder so. Nach viel zu langer Angelpause hat mich dann ein schöner Aal dazu bekehrt, mich der Angelei als Hobby zu widmen (und den Schein zu machen). Dafür möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle herzlich beim Aal bedanken. Und geschmeckt hat er auch!


----------



## SergioTübingen (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Hecht. Ich war ca. 4 und bekam nen Angelset ausm Supermarkt. Köder war ein Stück Brot. Der Hecht biss beim rausziehen und war glaub ich untermaßig.. Seitdem bin ich hochgradig süchtig!


----------



## Karpfen Angler (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster war ein barsch 3-4 cm am main da habe ich früher mal gecampt ich war so begeistert das ich ihn gleich meinen freunden zeigen musste doch ich kamm nicht weit na ein paar metern merkte ich das der fisch auch stacheln hatte und ich wirf ihn wieder ins wasser.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Moin,

mein erster Fisch war ein Wittling im Fleckefjord. Ich war so 4-5 Jahre alt, und so aufgeregt, daß ich vergaß, zu kurbeln. Stattdessen, lief ich mit der Rute den Kai entlang, und zog den Fisch so an Land. Muß ich mir noch heute von meinem Vater anhören ;-))
Der Fisch hat zwischen 40 und 50 cm gehabt.

Grüße

- Marco -

PS. Meine Tochter toppt mich. Hat mit drei Jahren schon Heringe und Dorsch gefangen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## arno (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war nen Stichling.
Mit der Hand gefangen.
Mein zweiter Fisch war nen Karpfen.
Wie groß der war weis ich aber nicht mehr, aber wir haben mit zwei Personen davon gegessen.
Wie ich den gefangen habe?
Da lag so ein großer Stein, der sah genau so aus, als ob er auf den Kopf von dem karpfen passen würde.
Hat er auch! 
Dann haben wir nen Lagerfeuer gemacht und den Karpfen( ein schöner Spiegler) gegrillt.
Für uns war das der beste Fisch überhaupt, den wir je gegessen haben, so ganz ohne Würze, nur viel Asche, weil er immer ins Feuer fiel.
Wie alt war ich den damals, ich glaub 13 oder 14 Jahre.


----------



## Pfandpirat (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Güster von irgendwas <20cm,
aus der französischen Lot vom Hausboot.

Gefangen mit einer kiloschweren Teleskoprute und einer Stationärrolle "Forelle" (Insider wissen Bescheid).

Mit dem selben "Tackle" hab ich dann noch einen <20cm Zander auf Spinner kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche bei strahlendem Sonnenschein gefangen.

Das hätte mir zum Infizieren schon gereicht.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Auch meine ersten Fische waren (natürlich) Barsche. Die habe ich mitte der 80er Jahre, also noch zu DDR - Zeiten, im Urlaub auf Rügen gefangen. Im Hafen von Wiek, mit ´ner Handleine(Drachenband, Haken vom "Konsum"!!). Vor einiger Zeit hat meine Mutter die Fotos von Damals wieder rausgekramt, und ich habe echt gestaunt, was das doch für schöne, große Barsche waren!
DAS WAREN NOCH ZEITEN!

Grüße vom Brassenwürger


----------



## fkpfkp (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Moin,

mein erster Fang war eine Güster (geschätzte Länge.... also mindestens... wenn nicht noch mehr) in der Müritz. Ich fischte im zarten Alter von 5 Jahren schwarz unter der Aufsicht meiner Eltern von nem Steg, als auf einmal die Pose auf Tauchstation ging. Der kleine Andreas war der Meinung, dass er die schicke Pose wieder sehen möchte und zog kräftig.... das Ergebnis war, dass sich die Bambuspflanzstange, die ich als Rute verwendete bis ins "Handteil" bog und die oben erwähnte Güster aus dem Wasser geschossen kam. Da weder meine Eltern noch ich Ahnung hatten, wie man das Tier abhakt, hab ich krampfhaft versucht, den Fisch im mitgebrachten Buddeleimer einzusperren.... das Ende der Geschichte: der Fisch befreite sich vom Haken.... wand sich rechts... dann links.... dann rechts und platsch war er auf der anderen Seite des Stegs wieder im Wasser gelandet.... (sozusagen c&r vom Anfang an:q ).

Naja, jedenfalls war dann der Knoten geplatzt und der Bengel vom Vermieter der Ferienwohnung (höhö.... eher ein besserer Pappbungalow) wurde mich nicht mehr los.

Die folgenden Fische waren dann Ukeleis.... die waren so klein, dass selbst die Hauskatze das Gesicht verzog, als ich ihr diese, stolz wie Bolle, in den Fressnapf legte |bla: .


----------



## Ecky (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Also mein erster fisch war eine Regenbogenforelle aus nem Forellenpuff!!!
Die war so 30cm groß, ihr folgten 2 weitere.
Ich war so 15 Jahre alt und hatte mir zuvor eine angel gekauft obwohl ich noch nie fischen war .


----------



## Huntemann (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hallo,

mein erster Fisch war ein 28er Barsch beim Wurmbaden in Schweden, das war vor zwei Jahren.

Nun bin ich süchtig...aber ich liebe es :q


----------



## Kölschfan (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann, war mein erster ein Rotauge auf Wurm im Rhein. Da war mein Vater noch dabei und es war seine Rute.

Kurze Zeit später wars dann mein erster Karpfen von etwa 40 cm mit einer Bambusstippe. Jaja, das ging auch. Ohne Rod Pod und Sounder und Boilie. Kann mich noch erinnern was das für eine Aufregung war. Am Ufer hatte ich hinterher ein heilloses Gewirr an Verhedderungen und konnte einpacken.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Eine bierdeckelgroße Scholle, von einer Mole geangelt, in Dänemark, ich war 12 und mit meinem großen Bruder in Urlaub, dessen Freund konnte angeln und war auch mit.

Das nächste Mal angeln war ich dann etwa 10-12 Jahre später in Norwegen ...


----------



## angelndes_sofa (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

weiß ich garnicht mehr ... #c |kopfkrat aber bestimmt nen weißfisch |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ein Backfisch :l ... habe mich mit dem Backfisch oft fotografieren lassen |smlove2:... und nicht released ... auch wenn es die Neider natürlich auf den Plan gerufen hat.#v


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Fisch befreite sich vom Haken.... wand sich rechts... dann links.... dann rechts und platsch war er auf der anderen Seite des Stegs wieder im Wasser gelandet.... (sozusagen c&r vom Anfang an:q ).


 
Na dann sei man froh, dass Du den nicht versehentlich verschluckt hast  :q :q :q


----------



## fkpfkp (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Moin,

"Na dann sei man froh, dass Du den nicht versehentlich verschluckt hast "

Viel hat, nach den Erzählungen meiner Eltern, nicht gefehlt (O-Ton Andreas: "Der soll gebraten werden.") Aber sie waren mit der Lösung auch nicht ganz unzufrieden :q .


----------



## ckFishing (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Tjo... meinen ersten Fisch habe ich im Schwedenurlaub 2004 mit Freundin und Schwiegereltern gefangen. Schwiegerpapa ist altgedienter und erfahrener Angler und hatte schon viel erzählt, so dass ich das dann auch mal probieren wollte. 

Also... dem ahnungslosen CK die alte Teleangel in die Hand gedrückt, nen ca. 15cm Rapala-Wobbler drangetüddelt und ab auf den See zum Schleppangeln. 

30-40min später: "Josef halt mal an, ich glaub wir hängen fest."

Naja... und fest hingen nicht wir am Grund, sondern eine Hechtdame von 104cm an meiner Angel. Und so wurde nach einem sehr kurzen Drill mein erster Fisch mein bisher größter. :vik:


----------



## Michi#1 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

wie für viele denk ich ne forelle ausm puff


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...|kopfkrat waren es 3 Stichlinge auf ein Wurmbündel(an jeden Ende einer ) an der Bambusstippe. 
"Leider", seit dem dort Barsche drin sind, sind die Stichlinge in dem Vorfluter so gut wie ausgestorben. Aber lästig waren die schon. So große Stichlinge wie da waren hab ich bisher nicht mehr gesehen#c


----------



## Ghanja (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich glaube, ich war so 5 Jahre alt und hab wohl einen Sonnenbarsch vom Steg aus gefangen. Foto hat mein Dad noch irgendwo ... :m


----------



## rumburack10 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Bei mir war es ne Rotfeder oder Plötze so ca 10 cm mit ca 5 Jahren. Den Unterschied kannte ich ja damals nicht.


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erste fisch war ein 30 rotauge^^ ich war da 5 hab sogar irgendwo noch ein foto davon


----------



## cola009 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

hallo
mein erster fisch war ne forelle. ich war 4 oder 5 jahre alt.
und gefangen habe ich sie an dem teich von meinem opa.
gruß marc


----------



## EgoZocker (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Also mein erster Fisch war ein etwa 15cm großes Rotauge, das ich vor 2,5 Jahren in Finnland auf Brot gefangen habe. Den Fisch werd ich wohl nie vergessen und es wird immer mein _größter _Fang bleiben |supergri


----------



## * Julian * (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erser Fisch war ein Barsch so um die 10 cm vor ca.5 Jahren beim Stippen wo ich eigentlich Rotaugen ahben wollte dann aber nur mehrere kleine Barsche bis max 15 cm . folgten ... Also blieb mir nichts anderes  über als einen Barsch als Köderfisch zu nehmen der  hat mir dann aber meinen ersten "großen " Fisch gebracht und zwar ein Zander der hatte so um die 50 cm .....


Gruß Julian |wavey:


----------



## carphunter-sobota (26. August 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch wahr mit 9 ich wahr alleine in Polen am Fluss und es ging ein Barsch (20cm) an den haken,mit pose und made


----------



## Flo66 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Regenbognforelle als ich mit meinem fast Onkel(Nachbar) nach Hoisdorf in eine Fischzuscht  fuhr.Biss auf Wurm 1,5m weit raus.


----------



## peterws (26. August 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Schöne Beiträge findet man hier!

Will Euch auch von meinem Ersten und Zweiten erzählen.

Der Erste: Im Urlaub auf Mallorca, irgendwie war ich an ein Stück Kork mit ein paar Meter Nylon drumrumgewickwlt, mit Korkpose, Blei und Haken gekommen. Habe dann eine Meeräsche gefangen, mich aber nicht getraut, diese zu töten. Sie kam dann in einen Eimer, wurde ein paar Stunden meiner Familie präsentiert und mit Brot gefüttert (ich wollte, dass es ihr gut geht) und durfte am Abend wieder ins Meer zurück (C+R mal anders, ich war 6 Jahre alt).
Der Zweite: Ein Segelbootsausflug, wieder vor Mallorcas Küste, die Angel des Captains beim Schleppen halten dürfen ... 5 Kilo Bonito! Den konnte ich kaum alleine drillen und ich hatte (bis heute) ein neues Lieblingshobby.


----------



## majo0o (26. August 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fang war ein Hecht 
War 11 oder 12 und sollte erstmal das auswerfen üben.. Hat also auf nen GuFi gebissen!
Ich weiß nicht mehr wie groß er war. Glaube 35 oder 45cm.
Aufjedenfall wurd er wieder brav reingesetzt


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein etwa 15cm Weißfisch,in meiner Familie war klar das der Erste 
höchst persönlich verspeist werden muss.Eine,wie ich heute noch finde,sehr sinnvolle
Maßnahme.So habe ich schon vor 40 Jahren gelernt nicht ohne Sinn Kreaturen zu quälen.
Mein armer Bruder hat einen Kaulbarsch gefangen und war nicht so angetan von der 
Familienregel.Wir anderen hatten jedenfalls unseren Spaß,wie ich erinnere. 

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## xxcruiserxx (26. August 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

meins war ne 2 kilo regenbogenforelle ausm forelleneimer


----------



## johny101 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster war eine ca. 25 cm regenbogenforelle


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (30. August 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mit zwölf ein 20cm Karpfen aus der Fischzucht, danach setzte es ordentlich Ohrfeigen und ich war für weitere zehn Jahre angelabstinent#q. Danach habe ich einen Freund zum Nachtangeln begleitet(wollte sich wohl nicht so langweilen)und als er eingepennt war und die Köfirute sich ins Wasser verabschieden wollte, hab ich sie halt hochgenommen. Als mein Kumpel dann endlich wieder richtig wach, war lag der Wels schon am Ufer. Nicht ganz maßig(94cm) aber immerhin. Nicht weitersagen, geschmeckt hat er trotzdem. Ist nun auch schon wieder 15 Jahre her und Welse hab ich seit dem einige an der Strippe gehabt, aber das war doch was besonderes.


----------



## Carphunter' (30. August 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mit 7 fing ich meinen ersten fisch.es war ein ca. 30cm langer koi-karpfen den ich aus dem gartenteich meiner großmutter gefangen habe. den hab ich natürlich stolz meiner oma gezeigt.:q:q



sie war aber nicht soooooo fröhlich darüber|sagnix


----------



## Rocky Coast (3. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch, das muß so Anno 1988 gewesen sein.
Mich hat damals schon die Angelei sehr gereizt, obwohl kein Verwandter, Freund oder sonstiger Bekannte aktiv angelte.
War aber damals wie heute für mich eine sehr spannende Sache, das Wasser um einen Fisch zu erleichtern.

Ich lieh mir zwei Urlaubsangeln und zog mit meiner heutigen Frau los zu einem Forellenteich. Das erste Mal bin ich Schneider geblieben, was sicher nicht unwesentlich mit der verknoteten Schnur auf der Billigrolle zusammen hing.
Beim zweiten Mal, dann mit entknoteter und halbwegs sauber auswerfbarer Schnur, fing ich dann früh morgens schon eine gut 30 cm große Regenbogenforelle, der sich im Laufe des Tages noch zwei weitere anschlossen. Der Angelvirus hatte mich gepackt!

Im nächsten Jahr dann an einem großen Forellensee mit Mischbesatz das erste Nachtangeln mit einem sauberen Dreierfang:Erst eine gute Refo, dann ein ordentlicher Hecht und im Laufe der Nacht noch einen guten Karpfen !

Erster Fisch an einem Naturgewässer war dann ein Jahr später ein Blaufelchen, das bis heute das einzige in meiner Fangstatistik blieb.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine ersten Fische ( Bachforellen ) in alter von ca. 8 Jahren mit der Hand im heimischen Bach gefangen. Dabei hab ich so manches mal vom Fischereirechtinhaber so richtig was um die Ohren bekommen.
> Da das keinerlei heilende Wirkung hatte, musste ich den Kerl irgendwann mal zu meinen Eltern führen. Es folgte eine ernsthafte Diskussion, kleinlaute Eltern und einige erneute Backpfeifen.
> Eine Woche später hing ich wieder im Bach. Diesmal kam mein Vater, der den Braten wohl gerochen hatte. Ich wurde nach Hause zitiert, musste mich umziehen und ab gings ins Angelgeschäft. Dann zur Gemeinde, wo mein Vater sich einen Jahresfischereischein kaufte ( jaja, das ging damals noch ganz ohne Prüfung ) und dann zum nächsten Angelteich. Mein erster richtig geangelter Fisch war demnach logischerweise eine Zuchtforelle.
> Mein Vater versprach mir weitere, regelmäßige Angelausflüge, wenn ich die Forellen im Bach in Ruhe ließe und sofortige Vernichtung der neuen Angel sowie sofortiges Ende der Angelausflüge, wenn ich nochmal Fische kitzeln sollte.
> ...




Sehr witzig!#6

Meine Angellaufbahn begann in etwa ganz genauso.

Bis auf den Fang der Goldfische in Nachbar's Teich...|rolleyes

Manchmal wurde nämlich die Zeit ganz schön lang, bis mein Vater mal wieder mit mir zu einem Angelteich fuhr!
Und an den Bach in unserm Ort durfte ich nur in Begleitung des Pächters.
Als Ersatz und um zu üben, hab ich dann an Nachbars Teich die Goldfische das Fürchten gelernt.
Jedoch alle immer releast...|supergri


----------



## dorschfisher (9. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Hecht da war ich ca.5jahre alt das war bei meinem Onkel in so nem Graben bei sein Dorf der war ca 60cm
Mit einem Blinker da hatte ich erst werfen gelernt


----------



## lemure muik (9. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

huhu ..

mein erster fisch war ein sonny, gebissen auf blankem haken - alda, hat mein dad gemotzt, denn er wollte nach hause fahren *gg*.

ka wie alt ich da war, schätze mal 6 oder so

) de muik


----------



## dorschfisher (9. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

was ist ein sonny


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Sonnenbarsch:vik:..nach ca 10 Minuten:m
...an der Stippe|wavey:


----------



## donlotis (9. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

... war ein Kabeljau (ich war 8 Jahre alt, auf Texel).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## balounrw (9. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

3 Pfund Karpen im Rhein, dort mein erster und letzter....


----------



## boot (9. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



balounrw schrieb:


> 3 Pfund Karpen im Rhein, dort mein erster und letzter....


Mein erster war ein Aal da war ich 7 lg#h


----------



## xkoi007x (10. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meiner war ne Karausche.Hatte bis jetzt noch keiner hier |supergri32 Jahre her.Die war vom Gefühl her mindestens 50Pfund schwer.Jetzt schätze ich sie auf 25cm ;+ Ich sollte Köderfische für den Nachbarn stippen.Der schnitt mir einen Weidenstock ab und los gings.Der Drill dauerte gefühlte 7 Stunden.Waren aber eher 2 Minuten.Den Teich gibts nicht mehr Was aber nicht an mir liegt  2 Wochen später hatte ich mir meine erste "richtige" Angel gekauft.Da gab es noch Teiche wo man keinen Angelschein brauchte |rolleyes


----------



## Matze- (10. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Hecht von ca. 60cm. Den fing ich mit der Angel eines Campingnachbarn. Nach den ersten 10 Minuten meiner Angelkarriere war ich schon mit Fisch gesegnet und keiner wollte mir glauben dass ic einen drann hatte. Sie entschieden sich jedoch recht schnell mir zu glauben:vik:


----------



## Starcrunch (13. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war ein 50er Zander. Gefangen Morgens um 9 Uhr am Rhein.


----------



## Gufi Angler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

das war das jahr 2000 da war ihc 7 jahre, und war in einen forrelnpuff mit vadda mal angeln ausprobieren haben wa am ersten tag sofort ein haufen forellen gefangen seit dem angel ich fast jeden tag =) weils einfach spaß macht !|wavey:


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Da war ich mit meinem Onkel an der Weser bei Hameln angeln, und ich fing einen Aal.
Groß war er nicht, aber ich habe mich tierisch gefreut.
Das war vor ca. 23 Jahren.

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Da haben ja die meisten was vor zu weisen, kann ich nicht mithalten.
Mich überkam der Angelvirus ganz unvermittelt mit ca. 7 Jahren ohne fremden zutun (kein angelndes Familienmitglied bis dahin).
Mein erster Fisch war eine etwa handlange Plötze, gafangen auf Teigköder, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Der zweite Fisch das selbe. Und ich war noch so stolz.
Wenn man das bisherige Anglerleben so resümiert, gibt es noch viele gute Erinnerungen. Der erste Hecht/Zander, der erste Dorsch, der erste Meter-Hecht usw.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Flo66 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erste Fisch an den ich mich erinnere war eine Forelle in der Fischzucht Hoisdorf.

Davor ging glaub ich nichts, jedenfalls erinnere ich mich nur daran das es immer Teiche ohne Fische waren, oder kleine Flüsse an denen ich angelte,wo ich sonst nur mit dem Kescher erfolg hatte(Stichlinge).

Stolz woie ein Schnekönig war ich!Sie biss auf Wurm glaub ich, nen m weg vom Rand.
Geschicht:
Mein Nachbar brachte mir das Angeln bei(von ihm hab ich auch meine erste Angel) und als er sagte ich nehm dich mit war ich sehr fröhlich.Also gukten wir uns 2 Teiche an und ich durfte aussuchen schon wieder:stolz wie ein Schneekönig.Dabei sah ich wie ein Angler am anderen teich wo wir nicht Fischten seine Pose nur 1m vom Rand entfernt auswarf/Stippte das hab ich dann auch genacht und nach einer halben Stunde hob ich sie am Vorfach aus dem Wasser, eh sie ihn Keschern kontnen, meine Mitangler^^.

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/4510/09200fb0.jpg


----------



## DonGiovanno (25. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war ein Karpfen, so um die 20 cm lang, wir haben nicht gemessen.
Das war im Schwedenurlaub, diesen Jahres.


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Klodeckel-große Brasse an der Handstippe. War im Sommer 1973.
Der Virus, der mich damals infiziert hat, hält bis heute durch und wird wohl noch bis zum geht nicht mehr aktiv bleiben.


----------



## Dorschalex (28. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster fisch hab ich natürlich unerlaubter weise an einem kleinen graben gefangen. Ein Rotauge war das da war ich glaub ich 5. Meine ganzen verwandten angeln mehr oder weniger also wollt ich auch angeln. Naja ich hab vieleicht schon was vorher gefangen (war schon öfter mit meinem vater angeln) aber das ist der erste fisch an den ich mich errinern kann

Gruß alex


----------



## Dissection2k (28. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war, man mag es nicht glauben, eine wirklich gute Schleie. Da ich damals aber gerade mal 5 oder 6 Jahre alt war, kann ich mich nicht mehr an alle Details erinnern. Damals nahm mein Vater mich mit ans Wasser. Ich war zwar schon immer ein recht ruhiger Zeitgenosse, doch mein Vater wollte mir ein wenig, aber nicht zu viel Beschäftigung geben :q. Statt mir also eine Stippe in die Hand zu drücken, gab er mir damals eine Posenrute mit ein paar Maiskörnern. Das Lustige an der Sache: Die Schleie biss an, als er "mal eben" in die Büsche verschwand... Das ganze ist nun über 20 Jahre her, stellte aber für mich ein prägendes Erlebnis dar.


----------



## hotte74 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war nen Barsch...etwa 15cm lang, hat auf nen Drilling gebissen..und das auch noch im Forellenpuff...das verspricht doch ne tolle Angelkarriere zu werden


----------



## der_Empty (29. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ne Forelle im Puff in Dänemark...
Is aber schon ne halbe ewigkeit her...glaube ich war 6 oder so...


----------



## Arthur (30. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hallo, mein erster Fisch war eine Karausche, im "Bahrenfeldersee" in Hamburg so 1954/55 an einer selbst gebastelten Angel,einen Bambusstock,einer kleinen Korkpose ,3m Sehne und Haken.War damals 9/10 Jahre alt,bin Heute also ein alter Sack.


----------



## PureContact (30. September 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meine erste war ne Forelle!
ca 40cm
man war ich aufgeregt!


----------



## Sleech92 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

hi, 
mein erster Fisch war eine Bachforelle von 45cm...
Gefangen in einem Fluss in Hessen mit meinem Cousin.


----------



## Matze_07 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hallo,
mein erster fisch war nen Hering beim Heringsangeln in Dänemark.


----------



## *Homer* (17. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein ertser...puuhh..entweder en rapfen oder en rotauge...echt lang her.....mfg *homer*


----------



## Harbour (18. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Oh.. mein 1. war ein Rotauge ca. 10cm... gefreut wie nix (zuerst...) dann kam mein Freund! 1. Fisch 40cm Regenbogner! Und dann kam mein anderer Freund... direkt ne 50cm Barbe.;+#t Da denkt man sich schon was#6

mfg harbour


----------



## geehot (20. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

nabend,
der aller erste bei mir war ein ca. 50-55 cm Spiegelkarpfen. Da war ich so um die 10 / 11 jahre.
da haben wir glaub ich noch mit Vor-DDR-Gerät geangelt, aber gelohnt hats sich !

MfG


----------



## jkc (20. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster, selbstständig gefangener Fisch war ein Ukelei. Gefangen mit Sicherheitsnadel und Paketband (ohne Scheiß!).
Allerdings biss der Fisch nicht, sondern klemmte sich in der Sicherheitsnadel ein, als ich diese an der Schnur aus dem Wasser zog. Das es ein Ukelei war, efuhr ich erst Jahre später...

Grüße JK


----------



## danny877 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster selbst gefanger Fisch war eine Bafo die ich mit der Hand, im Bach welcher hinterm Haus war, gefangen habe.

Der erste mit Rute gefangene Fisch war eine Refo im Teich von meinen Eltern. Früher hatten die da noch 3-4 hundert Refos drinne. War also kein können dabei eine an den Haken zu bekommen.

Der erste gefangene Fisch mit Fischereischein war eine Laube im Rhein.


----------



## bangBoomBong (22. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mit 7 oder 8 haben wir Stichlinge mit an Wolle geknoteten, selbst ausgebuddelten, Regenwürmern gefangen. Ohne Haken, auf Sicht...


----------



## Dart (22. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



bangBoomBong schrieb:


> mit 7 oder 8 haben wir Stichlinge mit an Wolle geknoteten, selbst ausgebuddelten, Regenwürmern gefangen. Ohne Haken, auf Sicht...


Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach#6
Mein Erster war ein lütter Döbel auf Made.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster ein 10 cm rotauge im teich"!#h


----------



## mowerpac (22. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Genau, muss so 1985 gewesen sein, Rotauge auf Wurmstückchen. Gerät : Weidenstock mit geliehenem Haken am 50cm Vorfach, einfach irgendwie rangetüddelt sonst nix.
Hat gereicht mich anzufixen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



mowerpac schrieb:


> Genau, muss so 1985 gewesen sein, Rotauge auf Wurmstückchen. Gerät : Weidenstock mit geliehenem Haken am 50cm Vorfach, einfach irgendwie rangetüddelt sonst nix.
> Hat gereicht mich anzufixen.


wow da warst du ja noch süße 6 jahre alt!


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (22. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

ein 30cm lange regenbogenforelle..kaum war mein gelber twister im wasser hing sie..

lg


----------



## Jogibär (22. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hi, ich hab erst mit 10 oder so angefangen. Und hab nie was vernünftiges gefangen:c. Nachdem sich dann auch noch mein  damaliger Verein aufgelöst hat, hab ich alles verkauft. Erst nach meinem restart vor 4 Jahren kamen die "richtigen" Fische :viks. Benutzerfoto)
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Lemmingx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hi, ich war 4 oder 5 und wusste das man nur mit Angelschein angeln darf und wollte auch nur mit so einem los. Mein Opa hat mir ne Rechnung einer Waschmaschine gegeben und ich war zufrieden. |supergri Dann ging es an den Dorfteich und hab etwas sehne an den Spitzenring einer kleinen angel geknotet. Also Pose diente ein Holzstück und der Haken war viel zu gross aber ich hab viele Plötzen mit diesem "System" gefangen :vik:

über die Anfänge meiner Angelei wird heute noch öfter mal gelacht im kreis der Familie #c


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (23. November 2007)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

taja leute werde mich woll auch der barsch abteilung dazustellen war im hafen un uff wurm 15cm naja mehr wars leider net


----------



## gufipanscher (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Um den Thread hier auch wieder anzuwerfen.....

Also an meine allerersten Fische kann ich mich nicht mehr genau erinnen. Die fing ich mit ca 4-5 Jahren in Kroatien, waren Minidorade, Petermännchen und versch. Grundeln.

Aber ich kann mich noch sehr gut an meinen ersten Fisch als Jungfischer erinnern. Das war mit 10, hab mir da gerade auf der Gemeinde meinen Jugendfischereischein geholt und bin dem örtlichen Verein beigetreten. Keine halbe Stunde später hatte ich nen Rentner soweit, dass er mit mir angeln geht. Auf Tauwurm hab ich dann ein rund 20cm großes Rotauge gefangen. Ich war so happy, dass ich zusammengepackt habe und dem ganzen Dorf meinen Fisch gezeigt habe.


----------



## Cremeschnitte (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ein mickriger Barsch vor ca. 8 Jahren. Bis dato hatte ich überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Angeln. Der Kollege, den ich damals begleitet hatte, musste kurzfristig in "die Büsche". Als sich die Angel heftig bewegte, hab' ich dann einen Barsch "anlanden" können. Aus heutiger Sicht eher ein kleiner Vertreter. Viel wichtiger war, dass mich das Angelfieber gepackt hatte.

Drei Monate später hatte ich meinen Angelschein ...

Petri
Cremeschnitte


----------



## schakal1182 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich war gerade am nachsinnen welcher Fisch wohl mein erster war und bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass ich das gar nicht mehr weiß - aber dann kam die Erleuchtung!

Die Fischart weiß ich auch tatsächlich nicht mehr, es waren jedenfalls kleine, silberne Meeresfischchen die ich in Jugoslawien mit einer leergefutterten Honigmelonenhälfte "gekeschert" habe

:vik:​


----------



## SebastianHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ein Rotauge am Forellenpuf. Der zweite Fisch war eine Platte.

MfG


----------



## ~carphunter~ (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster Fisch war ein sehr großer Döbel, den ich in Slowenien gefangen habe. Denn dort braucht man keinen Fischereischein! Ich war "damals" ungefähr 6 Jahre alt.


----------



## magic feeder (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster fisch war eine barbe aus dem rhein


----------



## heinzrch (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Giebel im Stadtparkweiher, mit ner Handangel (DAM, weisser Aufwickler, Stachelschweinpose...2,50 DM),
wir sind immer knietief im Wasser gestanden, und haben Giebel und Schleien 20cm von den Beinen weg gefangen.
Man konnte die Fische an den Beinen spüren ! War 1973, 3. Klasse Volksschule....
Intensiver hab ich nie mehr geangelt. Der Weiher (Marienbergweiher Nürnberg) ist mittlerweile total verlandet, und absolut fischleer...
Damals gabs noch mehr tolle Gewässer, z.B. alte Bombentrichter im Wald, die wir mit unserer Beute besetzt hatten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster fisch war eine regenbogenforelle aus den teich meines nachbars. hatte um die 200g. das war gestern.


----------



## Krüger82 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich muss so um die zehn gewesen sein! Mein onkel nahm mich mit zum angeln! Habe gestippt und mein erster fisch war ein rotauge! Habe an dem tag ne recht ordentlich strecke hingelegt(fürs erste angeln)!Heute ist das gebiet wo wir angelten naturschutzgebiet! Bin bis heute den friedfischen treu geblieben,mit ein paar ausnahmen natürlich!!!

mfg


----------



## Buschmann (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war ein Graskarpfen 36cm. Den hatte ich vor 11 jahren gefangen quasi mit 5 jahren. Seitdem bin ich Karpfen verfallen. :q


----------



## angler-jan (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

ich hatte auf der Möhne, als ich das erste mal mit meinem Opa gefahren bin(ich war sieben) einen kelinen Hecht. Trotzdem, das hatte was. Habe erst aber mit 12 richtig aktiv angefangen zu angeln.


----------



## trout-spezi (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ein Rotauge welches mein opa vorher gefangen hatte und mir dann an die angel gemacht hat :q!

ich war 5 oder 6 jahre alt und dieses erlebniss war der beginn meiner anglerlaufbahn! #6


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

servus
Hab mein ersten fisch mit 9 gefangen war gleich ein schöner karpfen mit 4kg. selber drillen konnte ich nich da ich ein mega schnurkneul hatte und der viel zu stark zog der karpfen, 
so hat ihn mein onkel für mich gedrillt.

gruss kk:vik:


----------



## aliencook (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein kleiner Flussbarsch von so ca. 15-20cm.
Gefangen auf Grund mit nem Tauwurm im DEK.
Jaja, das waren noch Zeiten....
Damals müsste ich so 6 oder 7 Jahre alt gewesen sein


----------



## this (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Rotauge 10-15cm in einem Badeweiher (47 17 44 N, 8 27 17 O). Koeder war etwas Teig von meinem Broetchen |rolleyes 
So stolz wie ich war, war es unmoeglich den Fisch wieder freizulassen. Zuhause angkommen, haben ihn die Katzen gefressen #6
Ich war etwa 6 oder 7 Jahre jung 

Gruess


----------



## kingandre88 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ne Regenbogenforelle...halt am Forellenhof....so sonst Aal in Holland


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch: ein Barsch

Allerdings erst, nachdem ich einen Krebs auf Bockwurst gefangen hatte.

Ich war damals so c. 8 oder 9 Jahre alt und mit meinen Eltern an einer Thüringer Talsperre im Urlaub.

Ein Arbeitskollege meines Vaters - seines Zeichens begeisterter Angler - hat uns mit an den Stausee genommen und mir eine Angel in die Hand gedrückt.

Ich hab wohl so rumgequängelt, weil ich nichts gefangen habe, dass man mir ein Stück der mitgebrachten Bockwurst (ist bei mir heute noch Angelverpflegung Nr.1! Bockwurst, Brötchen und Bautzner Senf) an den Haken knotete und mir erklärte "großer Köder - große Fische".

Mit dem zerlegten Krebs fing ich dann einen Barsch, der den Kollegen meines Vaters in ehrliche Verzückung versetzte.

Ich kann mich noch an das Tamtam erinnern, was alle damals am Wasser gemacht haben (meine Mama am allermeisten aber die güldet ja nich *gg*) ob des offenbar kapitalen Fisches.

Die Erinnerung ist so deutlich vor meinem geistigen Auge, als wenn es gestern gewesen wäre. Seit diesem Erlebnis stehe ich quasi schon am Wasser. Zwar mit Unterbrechungen aber dennoch.

Und wenn man mal so drüber nachdenkt ... eine verdammich lange Zeit schon, die das Hobby nun schon immer noch Spaß macht.


----------



## feedex (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Puh...das ist lange her!

Es war ein stattlicher Döbel aus einem Privatsee, gefangen an einer recht windschiefen Teleskope, wackeliger DAM Quick und einem simplen Regenwurm..kann aber auch 'ne Brotflocke gewesen sein. 

War aber recht spaßig...vor lauter Schreck habe ich den Anhieb mit einem 180° Überkopfschwung der Rute gebracht.
Damit hing der Döbel freischwebend vor dem Gesicht einer Spaziergängerin auf dem Fußweg hinter mir - die das natürlich wechselweise mit Kreischen und Zetern quittierte!

Den Anhieb führe ich heute zwar etwas moderater durch, dafür fange ich keine Döbel mehr!


----------



## Döbelfischer (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> mein erster fisch war eine regenbogenforelle aus den teich meines nachbars. hatte um die 200g. das war gestern.


 
du hast für den einen Fisch 420 Foren-Beiträge verfasst ?
Ich würde an deiner Stelle öfter mal angeln.

Martin


----------



## H2Ofreund (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meiner war ein ein kleiner Stichling den ich als kleines Kind (keine Ahnung wie alt ich da war, vielleicht 5 oder 6 Jahre) in einem Forellenteich im Urlaub mit der Hand gefangen hatte. Nachdem ich den in einen Quarkbecher getan hatte, kam irgend so ein Meckerkopf daher und hat irgendwas von angeln verboten gelabert und mir den Fisch weggenommen. Ich hätte den später sowiso wieder in den Teich gekippt und war zu dem Zeitpunkt froh, dass ich so einen spektakulären Fisch mit der Hand fangen konnte.


----------



## schaumburg4 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meinen ersten Fisch hatte ich so im Alter von ca. 9 jahren, mit meinen Onkeln an einem Forellenteich, so klein war die Forelle garnicht, groß genug damit mir meine Cousine noch helfen musste 
lg schaumburg


----------



## Wingman (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Regenbogenforelle. Da war ich glaube ich etwa 13 Jahre alt. Das ganze ereignete sich an einem Fischteich in Dänemark und das Ergebnis hatte irgendwas um die 30 cm und ca. 6 Pfund......mein Gott war ich vielleicht nervös als ich das Vieh an der Angel hatte. Ich dachte da wär nen Blauwal dran, so sehr hat die gezogen 

Wenn ich so daran denke will ich am liebsten sofort wieder die Angel schnappen und an den See fahren!


----------



## Allroundtalent (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

ein barsch in nem forellenpuff ^^ eigentlich schon fast was besonderes...|bigeyes​


----------



## Bushmaster3k (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

ne große plötze ausm fopu,und die kam dann auch in die pfanne :vnaja erster fisch halt


----------



## Wakenitzangler (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Vor jetzt 18 Jahren eine Schleie von ca. 25-30cm aus einem kleinen Regen-Rückhaltebecken. Da waren wir als Kinder immer hingefahren und haben normal nichts gefangen, und eines Tages an der Angel vom Kumpel plötzlich dieser "Riese" von Fisch. Da hatte es mich dann erwischt, seit dem komme ich nemmer vom Angeln weg. Und in dem Rückhaltebecken fange ich noch heute Köderfische.

THO


----------



## s_Jaegerle (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Als ich 15 war habe ich meinen ersten Fisch bei New York auf einem Kutter gefangen. Aber ich weiss leider nicht mehr was das für einer war aber hat gut geschmeckt :q

Der nächste war vor ca 2 Jahren in einem Forellenpuff in Polen.
da war es eine Regenbogenforelle. Größe und gewicht unbekannt.


----------



## Schleie07 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

einen kleinen barsch..da war ich ca.4/5


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster fisch war ein dorsch von ca. 6 pfd das war vor 9jahren
da gabs in Niendorf noch die MS Charlotte


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Bei mir war es der Klassiker: mit 4 Jahren am Forellenteich die Rute vom Vater bekommen, Forelle gefangen und schon war ich infiziert. Und so sehr wie ich nen Forellenpuff auch hasse, so gern geh ich immer wieder hin.
Ist nun schon 26 Jahre her |bigeyes, krass!!!

Steven#6


----------



## Rotaugen Max (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Rotauge 
Der zweite ne Regenbogenforelle #6


----------



## janos (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

meiner war ebenfalls ein flussbarsch von immenser größe.
bestimmt 13cm. das war ein kampf kann ich euch sagen. auf ner kuhwiese in der doveelbe, bei hamburg. mein vater musste mir beim rausheben helfen, weiß ich noch. auf tauwurm.
war 3-4jahre alt.
"ist der erste fisch am tag ein barsch, so...?" 

ihr könnts selber vervollständigen - die kühe wurden immer neugieriger, mein vater gestresster und und und..den nächsten dann in norwegen - ne makrele , die für meinen daddy nen ast war  - den hab ichs gezeigt. 14 jahre her.

netter thread.
ciao


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



Wingman schrieb:


> Mein erster Fisch war eine Regenbogenforelle. Da war ich glaube ich etwa 13 Jahre alt. Das ganze ereignete sich an einem Fischteich in Dänemark und das Ergebnis hatte irgendwas um die 30 cm und ca. 6 Pfund......mein Gott war ich vielleicht nervös als ich das Vieh an der Angel hatte. Ich dachte da wär nen Blauwal dran, so sehr hat die gezogen
> 
> Wenn ich so daran denke will ich am liebsten sofort wieder die Angel schnappen und an den See fahren!


 
30 cm und 6 pfund???

also die forelle möchte ich gerne mal sehen - das geht nicht - schreibfehler???

meine ersten fische waren barsche auf papa´s blinkerrute!



Ernie


----------



## Harbour (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein Allererster Fisch im Meer war ein Hornhecht von sage und schreibe 7cm 
Mein erster Fisch im Süßwasser war ein Rotauge von 10cm auf ne ganz kleine Rute


----------



## Klinke (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mit 9 Jahren im Sommerzeltlager von der Kirche.
Stock, Kordel und einen Haken aus Draht gedreht bekommen vom Leiter dieses Lagers, Stück Speck drauf und schwupp der kleine Jung fängt ne Bachforelle von ca. 30 cm.

-----> Angelinfiziert!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ein ca 10 cm großer Gründling, damals war ich etwa 5 Jahre alt. gefangen auf High Tech Bambusstippe mit einem Federkiel als Pose und auf einem Rotwurm.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mit 4 Jahren in schweden ein kleiner Barsch ... schätze mal 20 cm beim rudern (mein fadda) Angel hinten rausgehängt (hatte damals keine ahnung wie das ging ... mein vater ebenso wenig aber in dem haus, von freunden, in dem wir wohnten standen halt klene angeln in ner ecke und ich wollte es unbedingt ma ausprobieren !!) mit nem 3cm grün glitter twister und dann hing der auf einmal drann!! Ich war stolz wie oskar und kann mich heute noch super an den tag errinnern !! ... 
habe das bild immer noch im treppenhaus hängen !!


----------



## MKay81 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ein schönes Rotauge auf Pommes an Eigenbaurute. 
Vor über 20 Jahren...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

auf pommes.................... LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !!!:m


----------



## Aalhunter33 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster fisch war ein gründling den ich als ca. 10jähriger in einen schmalen fluß in dänemark gefangen habe (megastolzwar*)......mit angelschein war mein erster ein rotauge, den ich sogar von meiner mutter hab braten lassen. hat geschmeckt.....#6


----------



## BöhserZwerg (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster im offenen Gewässer war ein Döbel ca 10cm ....bei uns hat der nähmlich kein Mindestmaß...

Mein allererster war nicht im freiem sondern im Angelteich....ein Bachsaibling mit 2kg und 50cm

:q:q


----------



## NoSaint (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hmm mein ersten Fisch hatte mitlerweile vor gut 13 Jahren.  Das war ein Brachse, ein richtiger Klodeckel aus dem Bodensee


----------



## BastiHessen (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Also meine ersten Fische waren Meeräschen an Handleine mit Brotflocken im Türkeiurlaub. Die Einheimischen haben da geangelt und wir haben mal geschaut. Die haben uns gezeigt wie sie da angeln und mein Cousin und ich mussten dann direkt so ne Handleine kaufen. Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und den Fang haben wir den Einheimischen überlassen.

Der erste Fisch mit Angelschein in Deutschland war dann ein ca. 40cm Brassen aus dem Main. Die haben wir damals sehr oft da gefangen. Ist leider heute nicht mehr so möglich wie früher.


----------



## silviomopp (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war vor 32 Jahren ein Karpfen von 2,5 pfund auf das so genannte Schwimmbrot angeln....|evil: an einem alten Seitenarm der weißen Elster bei Gera. Ich kann mich auch noch daran Erinnern , das es eine Affenhitze an dem Tag war und mein damaliger Kumpel im Kuhfladen ausgerutscht ist u. dafür eine Predigt von seinen Oldies erhielt, weil er gerochen hat, wie ein Kuhstall....lang ists her...aber unvergessen !!!


----------



## Keek (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

1982 am Forellensee in Krogaspe habe ich als Achtjähriger einen fingerlangen Flussbarsch und dann eine Portions- Regenbogenforelle gefangen. Natürlich habe ich (wegen völliger Reizüberflutung) die Bisse gar nicht bemerkt. Mein Vater hatte schon (von mir unbemerkt) angeschlagen und gesagt: hol mal langsam ein, ich glaub Du hast einen Biß 
War ein tolles Gefühl! Seitdem süchtig...

Der Hammer ist, dass ich letztes Jahr meinem nun 10-jährigen Sohn an eben diesem See mit der gleichen Angelrute von damals (vererbt in der dritten Generation der Angeleinsteiger)
das Angeln beigebracht habe. Genau wie damals bei mir ist er nun Feuer und Flamme und will bei jeder Gelegenheit ans Wasser.
Seitdem waren wir oft los, im Urlaub auf Barsche und sogar schon auf nem Kutter. Überall hat er gefangen und das ist für den Vater immer wie ein dejavue :m


----------



## olafjans (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch, zumindest der erste, an den ich mich heute noch erinnern kann, war eine Regenbogenforelle in Standardgröße, da war ich fünf Jahre alt. Und ich weiss noch, dass es leicht geregnet hat. Da war ich zum ersten mal mit meinem Vater im Puff


----------



## Ute (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich hatte einen Hornhecht zu erst an meiner Angel. Das war diesen Sommer.
Und letztes Wochenende dann dieses Teil :q :q 
3,4 kg hat der große gehabt


----------



## esox1887 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Bei mir wars ne makrelle vom ufer aus auf sylt


----------



## Kampfler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster war ne Rotfeder von ca. 15 cm, gefangen im jahre 1985.

war zum ersten Mal mit meinem Onkel mit und durfte seine 5-Meter-Stippe halten, als die Pose unterging und ich mit aller Kraft, die ich damals hatte, den ersten Fisch meines Lebens aus dem Wasser wuchtete.... ach was war ich |stolz:


----------



## Micha:R (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

jo  bei mir wars auch  ne plötze oder rotfeder ,  wie groß sie war  hmm keine ahnung   denke nicht über  15 cm


----------



## fisherb00n (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mit 10 in Schweden einen BArsch von ca 15 cm...


----------



## Ag3nt (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meinen ersten Fisch hab ich am Sonntag um 13 Uhr gefangen yuhu.. einen 18er Barsch auf Gummifisch


----------



## Arbun (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Als Kind (mit etwa 10 Jahren) ne helle schleimige Meergrundel |uhoh:mit min. 15cm die wieder schwimmen durfte :q


----------



## Der_rheinangler (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Am rhein waren meine ersten fische natürlich Rotaugen.
Der erste "große" Fisch war eine Brasse.
Wenn man nach Räubern geht, war mein Erster Fisch ein 80er Rapfen und nach reinen Räubern ein 45er Zander (also vond en maßigen Fischen. untermaßige habe ich jetzt mal ausgelassen.)


----------



## Jonny1985 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war.........natürlich ein Rotauge !!!

War schon cool weil ich dachte ich hätte mich mit der Schnur meines Kumpels vertüttelt !!

MAnn die Zeit vergeht !! Da war ich 11.

Also auch schon 12 Jahre her !!!

Ich werde alt !!!|bigeyes


----------



## Esoxfan (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Also mein erster Fisch war ein kleiner Karpfen ausm Forellenpuff in Holland |rolleyes Da war ich 6 oda 7 und mein Vater musste mir noch helfen :q:q


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich hab meien ersten fisch mit 2 Jahren #dgefang irgend n kleien
Wei0ßfisch galube ich....
weiß ich nicht mehr ,
naja kann ich auch gar nicht mehr wissen , aber die Alten:v wissen das noch.
Angefang bin ich aber erst mit 12 Jahren...


----------



## Angelschnecke (2. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein kleiner Barsch #:


----------



## Matze- (2. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Huhu,
mein erster Fisch war ein Hecht von ca 60cm Länge 
Dieser biss nach dem 10. Wurf. Gefangen auf einen 5er Mepps von einem Bekannten :m Danke an deiser Stelle für das tolle Erlebnis #6


----------



## Angel-Flo (3. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster fisch war eine Regenbogenforelle ausn Forellenpuff also nix ausrgewöhnliches da war ich so 7. Dan hatte ich auf gehört mit angeln (wenn man das so sagen darf). Und dann hat ein kumpel mich wieder dazu gebracht.

Mein erster Fang (am Main) war ein Döbel so ca. 1 Kilo


----------



## Barsch Hunter (3. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meiner war eine 60cm Lachsforelle ausm Puff aber das wars dan auch für den Tag gewesen.Kurz danach fing ich dann fast zwei Jahre lang nur noch Barsche.Daher auch mein Name.

Gruß Barsch Hunter


----------



## angelanfänger93 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

hi an alle 
meiner war eine bachforelle mit 27 cm
an einer handangel(2g blei)mit wurm an einem bach


----------



## danisus (10. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hallo @all

mein erster Fisch war in Spanien ein Katzenfisch, so haben wir den damals genannt.
Ich war da grad 6 oder 7.  Fand den Fisch eigentlich widerlich da mein Vater mir Geschichten erzählte, wie Du darfst den Fisch nicht anlangen der is giftg. Er hatte glaub ich ein paar Stacheln in der Rückenflosse. Gefangen mit Muschelkrebs. :vik:


----------



## schadstoff (11. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



danisus schrieb:


> Hallo @all
> 
> mein erster Fisch war in Spanien ein Katzenfisch, so haben wir den damals genannt.
> Ich war da grad 6 oder 7.  Fand den Fisch eigentlich widerlich da mein Vater mir Geschichten erzählte, wie Du darfst den Fisch nicht anlangen der is giftg. Er hatte glaub ich ein paar Stacheln in der Rückenflosse. Gefangen mit Muschelkrebs. :vik:



Als Katzenfisch wird der Wels bezeichnet und der hat Giftiges Blut und keine Stacheln.... nur so Anbei


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Als Katzenfisch wird der Wels bezeichnet und der hat Giftiges Blut und keine Stacheln.... nur so Anbei


 
hmm|kopfkrat, ich kenne den Katzenwels mit Stacheln die recht fies sein können...


----------



## rallye-vid (11. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> hmm|kopfkrat, ich kenne den Katzenwels mit Stacheln die recht fies sein können...



Und wo gibts denn die Stacheln?

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:

Glaube nen Barsch, oder Rotauge, oder Rotfeder... Schon ein paar Jahre her, weiss nicht mehr genau


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> *Und wo gibts denn die Stacheln?*
> 
> Um beim Thema zu bleiben:
> 
> Glaube nen Barsch, oder Rotauge, oder Rotfeder... Schon ein paar Jahre her, weiss nicht mehr genau


 
1 Rückenflossenstrahl und 2 Brustflossenstrahlen...
das meinte ich mit "Stacheln"


----------



## danisus (11. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Als Katzenfisch wird der Wels bezeichnet und der hat Giftiges Blut und keine Stacheln.... nur so Anbei



Tja so genau weiß ich das nich mehr, is ja nun schon ein paar Tage her.|supergri|supergri#c
Is gut möglich das des ne Wels Art war.|supergri


----------



## Froscher (11. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hi,#h

mein erster Fisch war ein Kärpfchen mit ca. 2 kg:vik:über dem Auge gehakt....kp wie das funtzte#c...das is mitlerweile auch schon ewig her....:q

MfG


----------



## locotus (11. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hallo zusammen,

so genau weiß ich das garnicht mehr. Könnte ein Stichling oder ein Schlammpeitzger gewesen sein. Auf jedenfall war es in einem kleinen Bach direkt hinter dem Haus meiner Eltern mit nem Küchensieb.

Mit meiner ersten eigenen Angel wars ein kleiner Karpfen von ca. 25 cm.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Angelrobin (17. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Schleie äähm um die 20cm das war ein schönes Erlebnis:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Knille (17. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war, glaube ich, ein Rotauge von 10cm-15cm. Kann mich aber garnicht mehr genau daran erinnern|kopfkrat


----------



## zrako (17. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

33cm rotauge, auf (mit vanilezucker verfeinerten) dosenmais#6


----------



## Steve Deluxe (17. November 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ne Bachforelle mit ca. 30cm. (Mein Dad hat mir mal kurz die Angel überlassen)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein  erster Fisch war nen *Hering* aber mein erster ernstzunehmender Fang war nen % Pfd *Dorsch*


----------



## marvin-carp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster fisch war ein zufalls karpfen deswegen bin ich jetzt auch karpfenfischer geworden


----------



## Barben_Spezi (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Moin Boardies,

Ich Angel seit 2 Jahren wieder intesiv.
Früher hat mich mein dad mit zum Stippen genommen. Und angesteckt wurde ich vor 3 jahren an einem Forellenpuff....(Schein gemacht.... wie das halt so leuft).

Mein erster im der "Freien Wildbahn" gefangener Fisch war eine Bachforelle von 42cm.
In der selben Seison fing ich noch 2 sehr große Bachforellen.
1. 60cm 1550gramm
2. 62cm 2550gramm
 seitdem binn ich voll und ganz infiziert.

glückwunsch zu euren Fischen#6
------------------------------------------------------
Die Schnur muss Naß sein!!


----------



## thefisher (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

ich fing ein hanlanges rotauge als 1.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meine erster Fisch war eine Forelle.


----------



## dbLotos (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Puh bin ich nervös, mein erster Beitrag... mein erster Fisch!

Vom Stichlings-, Bachneunaugen- und Groppenfang mit Siebchen, Eimern und bloßen Händen (zumindest Groppen und Neunaugen und alles natürlich C&R) am nahe gelegenen Kalten Bach in jungen Jahren mal abgesehen kann ich mich an meinen ersten Fang mit der Angelrute noch erinnern als sei es gestern gewesen.
Mag damit zusammenhängen, daß ich erst seit diesem Jahr Fischereischeininhaber bin und das Ganze am letzten Donnerstag passiert ist. Ein grandioser Start ins Spinnfischerdasein 
Also hab ich am Donnerstag, den 21.05.2009 um 18:51 meinen ersten Fisch gelandet, nen 52er Brassen am Rhein bei Voerde. Gefangen auf Cycada, deren Drilling sich in der Schwanzwurzel eingehakt hat  Die zwei Muscheln, die Später nach meinem Drilling geschnappt haben, seien nur so am Rande erwähnt.
Wie sowas abläuft, ein Brassendrill mit der Spinnrute?
Das Viech muß wohl gepennt haben...
Also zuerst hab ich an 'nen Hänger geglaubt, kurz darauf war ich sicher gleich 'nen schweren Ast an Land zu ziehen, da auf einmal war ein Rucken zu verspüren - eindeutig was Lebendes! Und schon war wieder jeglicher Widerstand erloschen - bestimmt 'nen Brassen gehakt war mein Gedanke - ein etwa 20m vor mir an der Oberfläche auftauchender brauner Leib mit grauen Flossen ließ dann keine weiteren Zweifel mehr zu.
Zum Glück saß der Haken am letzten Ende der Schwanzwurzel und war problemlos wieder zu entfernen, so daß das arme Tier nach ein paar aufmunternden Worten meinerseits wieder in die Tiefen des Rhein entschwinden konnte. 
So, hier noch Beweisfotos - Cycadas sind echt fängig 

Brassen





Muschel


----------



## Nobbi 78 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meine ersten Fische waren Stichlinge und Bachschmerlen mit nem Sieb gefangen. Mit der Angel wars nen handlanger Barsch glaube ich. Lang wars her


----------



## dimapaul (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

habe viele fische gefangen allerdings 
mit hand und Kescher auch 2 große HEchte die nicht weglaufen wollten 

mein erster Fisch an der Angel war ne brasse etwa 50cm , ohne Angelschein und etwa 10 Jahre her 
seitdem hab ich angefangen zu angeln anstatt zu keschern


----------



## shorty 38 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war 1980 eine Flunder gefangen am Strand von Sylt. Der genaue Fangort war direkt vor der Sansibar. Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, was dort heute für ein Theater wäre, wenn man heute dort angeln würde. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Philla (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Moin,

mein erster Fisch war 1995 eine Forelle am Forellenpuff 

Ohje war das schön


----------



## bflow (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster fisch war eine goldstriemenbrasse in torrevieja(spanien) die war so zwischen 5-10cm!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster fisch war ein rotauge(20cm) auf einer billigen posenmontage(habe die pose in den wirbel reingehängt|supergri)
ja sowas vergisst man halt nicht|rolleyes


gruß markus


----------



## delsol (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war ein Barsch ca. um 30 cm auf Wurm damit konnte ich den damaligen Familienpokal gewinnen ich wa ca. 6 Jahre alt


----------



## hecht 01 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war nen kleiner 30er hecht auf nen 3cm wobbler 

ich hatte den rand abgesucht und gerade 3sekunden im wasser knallts drei mal ich hol den köder aus dem wasser und da war der hecht dran:vik:#6
ich würd mal sagen klein aber fein der erste fisch nen hecht:vik:
aber danach kam nichts mehr
hätte man auch zwei stunden oder so rum:vkönnen

mfg. hecht 01

der fisch freut sich bei grpßen Leckerbissen der angler hat angst davor|abgelehn


----------



## Mini-Broesel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Steinforelle(ca 15 cm) die ich in Norwegen in einem Bergsee gefangen habe..da war ich 6 Jahre alt.|wavey:


----------



## eric_d. (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

*Mein erster Fisch war eine Rotfeder.Mein zweiter war eine schöne Forelle*


----------



## Meteraal (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erste Fisch war ne Karausche im regenrückhaltebecken!!!!


----------



## BigGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war ein Barsch auf Spinner


----------



## Wilddieb (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster Fisch war ein Gründling n klein aber ein Fisch


----------



## FinB (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war ein Zander. HAtte so 40cm. War sieben oder acht.


----------



## Meeres Fisher (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war ne meräsche in spanien:mhatte so ca 40cm
da war ich 6:q


----------



## sc00b (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Seit ich mein Lappen habe war der erste Fisch ne Laube.

Und vor der Zeit wo ich mit mein Onkel war wars ein Rotauge von 25cm


----------



## pionier2511 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ne Rotfeder von 20 cm


----------



## Rapfenfan (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ein Zingel von ich schätz mal 20 cm


----------



## sc00b (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



Rapfenfan schrieb:


> Ein Zingel von ich schätz mal 20 cm




Zingel?|uhoh:


----------



## Rapfenfan (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



sc00b schrieb:


> Zingel?|uhoh:


 
Ja, gibts nur in der Donau und den Nebenflüssen. 
Gibs einfach mal bei Google ein und geh auf Bilder, dann wirst schnell fündig.


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mit 10 Jahren habe ich den Angelschein, Aufnahmegebühr und Jahresbeitrag zum Geburtstag (Januar) von meinem Patenonkel geschenkt bekommen. 

Erste Angelversuche waren kalt und erfolgslos, dann kam das Anangeln und mein erster Fisch war ein Kaulbarsch von 15 cm und 2. Platz :vik:

Danach hat mich die Angelleidenschaft nicht mehr losgelassen.


----------



## Berlinerstar (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Bei mir war es ein Kaulbarsch, keine ahnung mehr wie groß der war. Nur mit Schnur und Haken am Teltowkanal Britzerdamm. Mit 9 Jahren oder so, hab ma gefreut wie ein Schneekönig. Weiß noch wie ich mich an den Kiemendornen gestochen habe.|wavey:
Gruß Thomas


----------



## SpinnFischer Max (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Bachforelle in Österreich.
Das war vor 5 Jahren.

gruß Max


----------



## Angel-Suchti (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster Fisch war ne Regenbogenforelle in Hvide Sande...gerade als mein vater kurz wegging biss das ding ^^   und der längste Drill meines Lebens begann.......mehr stolz fühlte ich noch nie als meint Vater wiederkam!!!!!


----------



## Canny92 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meine ersten Fische waren 6 Regenbogenforellen die ich in Bayern mit Trout Bait gefangen hab. (im Forellenpuff)


----------



## Anglerjugend (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Döbel, gefangen auf einen 4er Spinner ( 0,50€ Billigspinner ) bei Hochwasser direkt vorm Ufer gebissen. Nach 3 Würfen war der dran, beim 2ten Wurf is er nur hinterher geschwommen und hat den Köder betrachten und beim 3ten hat er dann gebissen #6.

Den werd ich nie vergessen ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Bei mir ging es mit 11 Jahren looos... !
Im Hochsauerland (Olsberg), an einem Nebenflüßchen der Ruhr (Forellenregion). Dort direkt nebenan auf der Wiese per Hand & Stock Schmetterlinge gejagt, auf einen kleinen Haken mit Vorfach gepiekt (ohne Rute / Rolle & Schnur, war viel zu teuer...!), dann das Vorfach (60 cm) an einen Haselnußstock (ca. 3m) gebunden, angelnderweise den Bach an vielversprechenden Stellen entlang gewandert und, da der Schmetterling & Haken nicht sinken wollten, die erste ca. 20 cm Bachforelle "von der Oberfläche gepflückt".

...das waren noch Zeiten....  |rolleyes  :g


----------



## Udo561 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hi,
mein erster Fisch war ein Rotauge , gefangen mit einer selbstgebauten Angel ( Stock ), Schnur und Haken habe ich von einem Angler bekommen , als Schwimmer musste ein Weinkorken herhalten.
Ich war so um die 8 jahre alt.
Gewässer war der Waginger See.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Wunstorfer (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Vor 20 Jahren ne 40cm Brasse. Ich war mit Family auf Hollands Kanälen mit dem Urlaubsboot unterwegs. War schon ein Erlebnis! Danach war klar... Ich brauch nen Angelschein!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster war ein Kaulbarsch .
Deswegen mein Spitzname
Im zarten Alter von 7 Jahren .


----------



## Koghaheiner (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Stichlinge in einem Bombenkrater-Teich im Wald, Equipment war ein längerer dünner Ast vom Holunderstrauch, Nähgarn mit angebundenem kleinen Regenwurm. Das war Ende der `70er...hab ich übrigens letztens mal mit meiner Tochter bei Opa im Gartenteich wiederholt, da schwimmen noch die Urururenkel des damaligen, von mir durchgeführten, Erstbesatzes, ist immer noch so aufregend wie früher, erstaunlich was so ein kleiner Fisch an der Leine Rabatz machen kann (Verhältnismäßig meine ich).

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## klappe (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

ne kleine aber für mich feine rotfeder(12-15cm) mit einer handangel(also nur sehne aufgewickelt in der hand, ne pose(kork) und einen haken mit omas teig dran....
im kleinen dorfteich--isses nich idyllisch?:l

aber so wars...alter vielleicht 5oder6jahre


----------



## Celtic-hero (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ne Brasse von ca. 15 cm. Gebissen auf ne "Kinderangel" mit Wurm.

Da war ich 3 oder so, und stolz wie sonstwas.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Als "Gesetzloser" oder schon organisiert?

Im ersteren Fall dürfte ich so 5 jahre gewesen sein und stand beim Abfischen eines Tümpels in der Nachbarschaft bis zum Hals im Schlamm. Lohn der Mühen war ein mit den Händen gefangener Barsch, der mich fürchterlich gestochen hat.

Im zweiten Fall, wenige Jahre später, war es eine Forelle, aus einem damals noch stattfindenden puffähnlichen Besatz (will heißen: 1000 Stück in dem Weiher, nach zwei Wochen keine einzige mehr :q)


----------



## ShangHai (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Also mein erstes Mal hatte ich mir einer ca. 20 cm langen Brasse. Ich war ungefähr 11 Jahre alt gewesen und hatte sie im Urlaub, von einem Schlauchboot aus mit einer Eisangel gefangen. Als Köder hatte ich selbst gefundene Regenwürmer gehabt und als Bissanzeiger nichts.


----------



## heiko25 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Hi

Bei mir war es ein 8 Pfund Graskarpfen den ich mit 6 Jahren an einem Privattümpel fang

Mfg


----------



## nikobellic1887 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Aldiangel, komischer Gummiwurm, auf nen normalen haken aufgespießt, 0 g wurfgewicht, ca 2 m in die Sylter Nordsee gehangen, 20 m den Strand mit der Angel in der Hand langelaufen & dann hats geknallt. 75cm Merforelle. Meine bisher einzige geblieben, trotz verbessertem Equipment  so kanns laufen, wenn du so nen Fisch in der Hand hältst & später schmeckst bist du der Angelei verfallen *-*


----------



## Daniel SN (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Niko diese Schauspiel hätte ich gerne Live gesehen... bzw wie alt eingesessene Hasen geguckt hätten 

Bei mir war es ein Brassen den ich als 4 jähriger an eine Bambus Angel bekam.
Leider wollte mein Vater den Fisch an der Schnur ran ziehen... wie ja jeder von uns weiß reißt die Schnur bei solchen Aktionen....

Die Frustration war natürlich sehr groß und das habe ich meinen Vater auch spüren lassen.
Nur war mein Ehrgeiz nach diesem Erlebnis geweckt.
Ich wollte unbedingt diesen RIESEN Brassen wieder fangen der mir entwischt ist. Als 4 jähriger wusste ich noch nicht das es da auch noch andere Fische gibt außer diesen verlorenen Brassen.
Und so kam ich zur Angelei.


----------



## MikeHawk (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

5cm barsch mit der stippe am stocksee im Alter von 2 Jahren


----------



## Seifert (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Es war (lange her!!) während der Blockade in Berlin.Saß an der Havel,die Angel war eine Haselnußgerte,von irgendwo hatte der Opa Angelschnur und Haken organisiert.Geangelt wurde mit Rotwurm, jedes Fischlein war,wegen der Nahrungsmittel-knappheit, arg willkommen.Was damals mein erster Fisch war,weiß ich nicht mehr,mir blieb nur in Erinnerung,dass ich plötzlich einen Frosch am Haken hatte.Der brüllte entsetzlich laut,ich wußte nicht,wie man das Vieh von Haken nehmen sollte. Zum Glück hörte mein Großvater den brüllenden Frosch,kam und machte ihn platt.Danach war bei mir Angelpause,bis 1972. Seither: mässig aber regelmässig,überwiegende Hechte.Der größte hatte 1,12 m.


----------



## franconia (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

An den ersten Fisch kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern...

Aaaaber, meinen ersten Ü40 Barsch konnte im zarten Alter von 11 Jahren verhaften |rolleyes.

Allerdings hat's dann seeeehr lange gedauert, bis ich wieder in diese Größenordnungen beim Barsche zuppeln gekommen bin... :m. Aber seit einiger Zeit läuft's wieder halbwegs mit den Kollegen .


----------



## zeitgeist91 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meine zwei älteren Brüder angelten schon länger, weil sie jedoch recht weit entfernt von meinem Elternhaus fischen gingen, War es mir nicht möglich sie zu begleiten wenn es mit dem Rad losging. Schon gar nicht selbst zu angeln!

In einem der zahlreichen Sommerurlaube wurde mir diese Möglichkeit dann mal gegeben. Im schönen Süden Frankreichs, genau am Canal du midi, gewährte man mir eine simple Stipprute, mit der ich mein Glück versuchen durfte. Als Köder diente ein Wurm.

Meine Brüder verbrachten mit Spinnfischen ihre Zeit und ich stippte aufgeregt und unentwegt an jeder zugänglichen Stelle. 

Irgendwann War es dann soweit, Biss -> hektischer "Anschlag" und den Fisch aus dem sommerwarmen Kanalwasser gezogen - meine Augen richteten sich auf den Fang und ich konnte bei meinem ersten Ansitz einen Haken hinter den "Sonnenbarsch" machen.

Für den Rest des Urlaubs gab es für mich nur noch dieses Gesprächsthema. Folgerichtig blieb mir die Angelei bis heute als schönstes Hobby in Erinnerung. Dies wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Trollwut (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Bei mir war es entweder ein Aal, oder ein richtiges Monster von Döbel - was genau zuerst kam, weiß ich nicht mehr |wavey:


----------



## captn-ahab (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Sonnenbarsch auf Made in Italien. Wunderschön und trotz geringer Größe ein prima Speisefisch.


----------



## 42er barsch (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

hi.

an meinen ersten fisch kann ich mich noch ganz genau erinnern , den film kann ich ungeschnitten immer wieder abrufen.

 ich war damal 12.

war ne forelle im forellen-puff.

von meinem "mentor" aber geschickt eingefädelt.

ich habe auf der hinfahrt, aufgeregt wie bolle, mehrfach nachgefragt ob wir denn was fangen werden.
"auf jedenfall" war immer die antwort.

mein gerät war damals  eine combo von "fischermann", erhältlich in der angelabteilung im "toom-markt",  telerute 1.95m, billig-china-stationärrolle,auf der rolle ne 0.40er mono und ne gelbe 5g laufpose. ohne stopper wohlgemerkt.

am see angekommen erhielt ich erst mal die erklärung wie ne laufpose funktioniert und durfte meinen ersten schnurstopper, damals ein stück ventilgummi, selbst montieren.

wirbelknoten habe ich nicht gleich gerafft, zwei bleischrote dann selbst angeklemmt, vorfach eingehängt, zwei maiskörner am 8er haken und die ersten auswurfversuche.

ich glaube der weiteste wurf war so um 5m.

" lass einfach mal drinn" sagte mein begleiter damals und kurz darauf war die pose auch schon weg.

mein erster drill war einer der schönsten die ich erlebt habe, es folgten an dem tag noch drei.

ich durfte an dem tag noch einen "lehrgang" in sachen fische ausnehmen machen, in mutters küche. sie war begeistert.

geschmeckt haben die forellen dann super und ich war angefixt.

ca. 20jahre später war ich dann der "mentor" am selben gewässer mit meinen beiden töchtern.

gerät war etwas besser abgestimmt als meins damals und wir hatten eine menge spass mit einigen fischen.

 schade das sich keine von beiden für die angelei als hobby begeistern ließ.

gruß


----------



## kernell32 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mit 6 Jahren (noch nicht strafmündig) #t untermassige Spiegelkarpfen ausm Schilf auf Schwimmbrot, dann ungefähr in der gleichen Zeit aus ner Forellenzucht 2 schöne Refos mit der Hand gefangen und gleich über dem Feuer auf nem Stock gegrillt.


----------



## Schtuka (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Bei mir wars ein handlanges Rotauge an meiner 6 Meter Stippgerte. Das Tier hat den viel zu heftigen Anhieb zum Glück überstanden. Das muss so im Jahr 1983 gewesen sein.


----------



## rippi (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mit vier/fünf Jahren einen Plattfisch, ich glaube es war sogar eine Scholle. Und ich meine sie war sogar maßig. In Hvide Sande mit Eltern und Großeltern. Und einer 2,10m Fiberglasrute.


----------



## Freakshow (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Irgendwie schön sich soweit zurück zu erinnern. 

Mit 5 jahren bambusstippe und ganz einfachem teig auf einem steg an der havel. Aufeinmal geht die pose unter und es hing eine schöne rotfeder daran. Danach ging es schlag auf schlag.


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster fisch da war ich 3 Jahre alt und es war eine 43 brachse!!!hab mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel und hab bis jetzt Net aufgehört!!!!


----------



## wusel345 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mit ca. 7 Jahren nen ca. 1m langen Stock mit Nähgarn dran. Am Ende vom Nähgarn wurde ein Wurm geknotet und auf Sicht Stichlinge geangelt. So kam ich zum Angeln, aber erst viele Jahre später.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Erster Fisch als 8 jähriger ,war eine Forelle aus dem Teich meines Onkels. :q


----------



## Angler2097 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich hab mit 6 bei uns am Bach Stichlinge mit nem Fliegengitter gefangen  War mit Rahmen und das einfach unter die Böschung gehalten. 
Zur gleichen Zeit habe ich dann im Baggersee Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot an freier Schnur rausgezogen. Meine Mutter war erfreut, als ich mit 2 Eimern Karpfen nach Hause kam. Haben sie dann wieder zurückgesetzt #d


----------



## Seb_Me (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Damals hatte einer ein Messer, mit Angelhaken usw drin. Also die ganze Horde ab an den Weiher, Haken ins Stückchen Brötchen und es dauerte auch nicht lange. Ich weiß nicht mehr was es war, wir dachten Karpfen, aber das waren garantiert keine [emoji23]


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich hoffe, das ich auch bald mal meinen ersten Fisch fangen werde.


----------



## KleinerWaller (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr meinen ersten Fisch den ich gefangen habe.. Das war bestimmt schon vor Jahren zusammen mit meinem Vater. Ich weiß nur noch den ersten Fisch den ich gehakt hatte an meinem ersten Tag mit Angelschein. 

Es war März. Ich hatte ein paar Maiskörner auf Grund gelegt. Als ich nach einiger Zeit mal wieder den Köder kontrollieren wollte, hatte ich plötzlich einen Widerstand. 
Hab schon gesagt Sch****.. fängt ja schon gut an.. Hänger -.-" Auf einmal merke ich wie meine Schnur, ich nenne es mal, wegschwimmt. Ich schreie "Es ist ein Fisch!!! Es ist ein Fisch!!!" Dann kommt er an die Oberfläche: EIN HECHT 
Als er wieder wegzog hat sich schließlich der Haken gelöst.. zum Glück. Es war noch Schonzeit.

Der erste Tag selbstständig angeln und das erste mal die Rute in die Hand genommen. Und auf Mais einen Hecht dran gehabt. Das war echt ein geiler Moment  Mein Kumpel und ich hatten uns riesig gefreut.
Werde ich wohl nie vergessen


----------



## Sneep (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ist aber schon ein wenig her

 Der erste, mit Küchensieb, war ein
Pungitius pungitius, westliche Unterart.
Für das Gewässer ein richtig kapitaler.
So einen Brocken habe ich aber nie mehr gefangen.

2 Jahre später an einem Teich mit Bambusrute, Nähgarn extra stark und Sicherheitsnadel über einer Kerze zum Haken geformt 5 x Gobio Gobio.
Köder war Teig. Mein erster Angelfang. 
Heute weiß ich , dass das Bandenmäßige Fischwilderei war.
Und die Fische waren trotz Bartfadens doch keine Karpfen.

sneep


----------



## Pippa (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

..........


----------



## Jose (17. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



Pippa schrieb:


> Da wundert man sich aber, welch alte Menschen den Weg ins Internet finden :q...



liebchen, ein bisschen mehr  respekt  vor deinem mod (die küken laufen eh nur hinterher...)

also gut: war ne forelle aus der ahr, an handleine auf kartoffel an ausgespültem ufer. klar schwarz, aber lecker. ungefähr zu der zeit, als pippa geboren wurde :vik:

die sieg-aale kamen später, weil weniger stress...


----------



## Pippa (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

..........


----------



## Sneep (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



Pippa schrieb:


> Da wundert man sich aber, welch alte Menschen den Weg ins Internet finden :q Sogar Sneep scheint 80 ... oder so ... zu sein.
> .



Man ist so alt wie man sich anfühlt. 
Auch das eher robuste Angelgerät ist schnell erklärt. 

Wir hatten ja nix nach dem Krieg, Schnösel:q


SnEEp


----------



## Alex1860 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war mit ca 4-5 Jahren bei uns am Fluß eine Äsche  gibt sogar noch ein bild


----------



## Daniel SN (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Dann her damit


----------



## Dominik.L (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch 1994 in Kanada


----------



## captn-ahab (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Geiles Bild!!!
Da muss ich auch nochmal eines raushauen.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



Seb_Me schrieb:


> Damals hatte einer ein Messer, mit Angelhaken usw drin. Also die ganze Horde ab an den Weiher, Haken ins Stückchen Brötchen und es dauerte auch nicht lange. Ich weiß nicht mehr was es war, wir dachten Karpfen, aber das waren garantiert keine [emoji23]



Die Messer hatten wir auch.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## yukonjack (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

So Ende der 50er in der ehemaligen.......(Neuhaus/Elbe, dort wo die Molkerei die Abwässer eingeleitet hat),
 Angelerlaubnis auf nem Kassenzettel, Bambusrute (Kopfrute) Sirupeimer, Kartoffel / Brötchenteig. 1.Fisch eine Plötze, 2.Fisch eine Plötze 3.Fisch eine Plötze, und die nächsten gefühlten 100 Fische ?.................... richtig Plötzen.
 Die Hauskatze und die Hühner haben sich gefreut.


----------



## Erdmännchen (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Der erste, an den ich mich erinnere, war vor 18 Jahren, damals im Alter von 6 Jahren, in England (zu der Zeit, in der Deutschland die Engländer bei der EM im Elfmeterschießen besiegt hatten, wir waren da gerade bei einer Flussschifffahrt, als der Kapitän das Ergebnis durchsagte, wir wurden beim jubeln böse angeguckt xD ).
In den Ferien war ich mit meinem zwei Jahre älteren Bruder an einem Bauernhof, der einen Forellenteich für Kinder hatte, vlt. 15x15m. Man bekam da fertig montierte Stippruten von ca. 1,50m länge und paar Würmer und durfte loslegen. Mein Bruder schnappte sich sofort den scheinbar besten Platz, einen Stein, der gut einen halbe Meter ins Wasser reichte und von dem man dadurch auch bissl weiter in die Mitte konnte. Doch 2 Stunden passierte nichts. Dann durfte ich großzügigerweise auf diesen Stein, nachdem ich es überall am Teich probiert hatte. Ich stellte mich also rauf, Wurm ins Wasser gehalten, keine Minute später hatte ich eine schöne Forelle am Land und mein Bruder die schlechteste Laune des Jahres und einen, für mich, köstlichen Gesichtsausdruck. Er hat danach kaum noch geangelt, schade eigentlich.
Meine ex hat für mich jedoch den Vogel abgeschossen, wir waren in Schweden und sie hatte noch nie eine Angel in der Hand gehabt, erst einmal kurz am Land die grundsätzliche Bewegung geübt, dann ihr den ältesten und kleinsten Spinner, den ich finden konnte, gegeben, den konnte sie ruhig in den nächsten Baum werfen, hatte den nie benutzt. Sie kam tatsächlich gut 2 Meter weit raus ins knöcheltiefe Wasser, die ersten 2 Würfe holte sie Kraut raus, beide Male meinte sie erst "Ich glaube ich habe einen". Beim 3. Mal wieder, 2 Meter rausgeworfen, immer die selbe Stelle, wieder der Satz "Ich glaube ich habe einen", ich achte kaum noch drauf, da hat sie schon einen 70er Hecht am Land.


----------



## captn-ahab (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

So, nun habe ich ein besonders modisches Bild gefunden 

Dürfte so um 1990 sein in Münster, den Ort halte ich mal lieber geheim


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> So, nun habe ich ein besonders modisches Bild gefunden
> 
> Dürfte so um 1990 sein in Münster, den Ort halte ich mal lieber geheim




 Schönes Bild

 Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Geheimhaltung.:m Bloß nicht auf den Dateinamen achten. :q


----------



## glavoc (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

mein erster Schuppenträger war eine dicklippige Meeräsche, mit selbstgebauten Schwimmer (Korken & Q-Tipp-Stäbchen) und Brotflocke an der Handleinen(-haspel). War vielleicht sechs, sieben Jahre alt und erinnere mich noch wie heute (auch an die vielen Fehlbisse, die ich hatte)...


----------



## captn-ahab (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



Kaulbarschbube schrieb:


> Schönes Bild
> 
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Geheimhaltung.:m Bloß nicht auf den Dateinamen achten. :q


 

daher doch der


----------



## Riesenangler (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ich weiß es nicht mehr, aber es war bestimmt ein Barsch. Leider gibt es den Steg, wo wir als Bengels geangelt habe nicht mehr. Der wurde für so eine Juppiwich.ermarina abgerissen#q. Aber was da für Traumbarsche standen, da kullern mir heute noch die Tränen.


----------



## shorty 38 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Moin, meinen ersten Fisch habe ich auf Sylt gefangen. Ich war 10 Jahre alt und fing diesen Fisch 1978 im Sommer direkt vor der Sansibar in der Nähe von Rantum. Es war eine Flunder von circa 30 cm, welche auf Wattwürmer gebissen hatte. Die Sansibar war damals noch eine bessere Bretterbude und als Highlight gab es dort Sylter Rote Grütze aus Plastikschalen. Sollte man heute direkt vor der Sansibar angeln, würden die Männer mit der Zwangsjacke kommen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Daniel SN (18. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Ach Quatsch, Mut zur Lücke...


----------



## nikobellic1887 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Niko diese Schauspiel hätte ich gerne Live gesehen... bzw wie alt eingesessene Hasen geguckt hätten



Das witzige war ja, son alteingesessener Angler um die 65 hat mich vorher noch angemault, dass diese Methode nichts mit der Angelei zu tun hat & ich meine Zeit verschwende & lieber zuhause mit Lego spielen solle. Außerdem würde heute eh nichts beißen, er wäre schon 6 Stunden da. Als ich dann die Meerforelle in der Hand hielt, hat er kommentarlos seine Sachen gepackt & ist gegangen


----------



## BigDaddy68 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Euer erster Fisch*

Meinen 1. Fisch , einen Knurrhahn , hab ich mit 8 Jahren aus dem Hafenbecken in der Nähe vom Fähranleger gefangen . Dank der Touristen und der Hilfe meines Vaters war es bald eine super Möglichkeit mein Taschengeld aufzubessern . Präpariert und auf einem Brettchen befestigt wechselten die Fische sehr schnell den Besitzer .


----------

